# New FA "Noodle Dragon" Group



## Chimerotropic (Feb 22, 2015)

Http://www.furaffinity.net/user/noodledragons

New group for the noodliest of dragons on FA. 
Spread the love.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 22, 2015)

I use the light scheme of FA because the dark one hurts my eyes. You have ALL you text light green so I can barley read it


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 23, 2015)

Last time I checked, they were called Eastern dragons...? >.>


----------



## jessebb (Mar 16, 2015)

Can I ask what you mean by noodliest since FA is currently down?


----------

